# Solved: Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i



## stanifortht (Sep 1, 2005)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5550 @ 1.83GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4094 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 291978 MB, Free - 218637 MB; D: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 92132 MB; E: Total - 13264 MB, Free - 2025 MB;
Motherboard: Quanta, 30CB
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


I have a Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i Android version 2.3.6 (32 GB sd card)

I installed Kies but when I try to connect the phone I get the error message- No SD Card Fitted, Connection Failed . After I removed the usb and checked the phone again it did indeed not show the SD card, but as soon as it was disconnected it did show the true figure of 29.71 GB 
I have reinstalled Kies several times but still get the same message.
Thanks for looking at my f post on the forum and I look forward to an early solution


----------

